

UN Expert: Secret Trade Negotiations Are a 'Threat to Human Rights' - touristtam
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150428/08092230819/un-expert-secret-trade-negotiations-are-threat-to-human-rights.shtml

======
mark_l_watson
Solari.com is a great source of information on the back room dealings of
governments and big finance:
[https://solari.com/blog/](https://solari.com/blog/)

I subscribe to this site, but there is a lot of good information available for
free. Catherine Austin Fitts, who owns this site, was under secretary of HUD
in George H Bush's cabinet and has seen how things work from the inside.

